# Audi TT 2.0T FSI UNITRONIC Stage 3 Build



## StreeterTT (Apr 22, 2010)

These are the mods that I have in my TT when I changed Revo Stage 3 K04 to UNITRONIC Stage 3.

GT3076R.





















PAG PARTS manifold.











TIAL cold water wastegate.











PAG PARTS turbo kit assembled.































AEM boost controller and wide band.











BSH catch can and APR HPFP.











RS4 injectors.











UNITRONIC Stage 3 DSG with SSP Performace clutches.





















PAG PARTS CAI 3.5" and Eurojet re-route DV.











Methanol injectors.





















I upgraded my GT3076R for the new Precision turbo the PTB5830 Billet, is the same turbine of the Garrett, but with the PTE5857 compressor. The benefits of this is the Precision produces much more power than the Garrett and has the same lag.

PTB5830 Billet.































GT3076R Vs. PTB5830.






























Changing T3 to V-Band turbine housing.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

nice!


----------



## CLestat (Nov 15, 2007)

Donde comprast el CAI?


----------



## StreeterTT (Apr 22, 2010)

CLestat said:


> Donde comprast el CAI?


Lo compré en Pag Parts y vinó junto con el turbo Kit. 

http://www.pagparts.com/


----------



## Andreinen (Nov 3, 2010)

Incredible!!!!

How many hp?


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

I need to see this car in person... where are you??? :beer:


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

Excellent quality on the exhaust-turbo setup

Issam what is the price of this kit ??


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

damn!


----------



## StreeterTT (Apr 22, 2010)

Andreinen said:


> Incredible!!!!
> 
> How many hp?


Now I don't know the numbers because I haven't gone to the dyno still, but I'll go soon.


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

Nice build. How did you make the eurojet dv relocation fit?? did you have to buy anything specific or did you have to modify it or did eurojet do it?? I have the same kit and i want to have that relocation cuz i have the eurojet catch can and the one arnold gave me dont fit cuz its on the way of the catch can. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

nice build . Hey J. If you want me to do a custom relocation kit, let me know. I can hard pipe it all the way :thumbup:


----------



## StreeterTT (Apr 22, 2010)

$GTI07$ said:


> Nice build. How did you make the eurojet dv relocation fit?? did you have to buy anything specific or did you have to modify it or did eurojet do it?? I have the same kit and i want to have that relocation cuz i have the eurojet catch can and the one arnold gave me dont fit cuz its on the way of the catch can. any help would be appreciated.


I cut the Eurojet aluminum tube only a few inches until it fit correct and I have to add a 45° silicon hose. I use the BSH catch can and I haven't any problems with it, but Arnold can help you is better if you ask him.



[email protected] said:


> nice build . Hey J. If you want me to do a custom relocation kit, let me know. I can hard pipe it all the way :thumbup:


Thanks Arnold, is good to know you can help $GTI07$.


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

How are the SSP clutches?

That very well may be my next big purchase.


----------



## StreeterTT (Apr 22, 2010)

07wolfsburg said:


> How are the SSP clutches?
> 
> That very well may be my next big purchase.


My SSP clutches are for 500 WHP and I don't have any prroblems in the DSG of slipping clutches or high oil temperatures and the lunch control is working good at 4,500 RPM's.


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

StreeterTT said:


> My SSP clutches are for 500 WHP and I don't have any prroblems in the DSG of slipping clutches or high oil temperatures and the lunch control is working good at 4,500 RPM's.



:thumbup:

Thats good news to hear. I don't really see me reaching 500whp but given my driving style combined with the # of 1/4 passes I do each year I'll probably go with the 500hp packs just for peace of mind.


----------



## StreeterTT (Apr 22, 2010)

DarthTTs said:


> I need to see this car in person... where are you??? :beer:


I show you a pictures of my car.


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

StreeterTT said:


> I cut the Eurojet aluminum tube only a few inches until it fit correct and I have to add a 45° silicon hose. I use the BSH catch can and I haven't any problems with it, but Arnold can help you is better if you ask him.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Arnold, is good to know you can help $GTI07$.


ok i will thanks guys. By the way, nice looking tt.


----------



## LOFLYNVW (Dec 21, 2010)

Sick! opcorn:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

LOFLYNVW said:


> Sick! opcorn:


+1, How much was it $$$ for the SSP Performace clutches? And how much did it cost you to install it in your car?

Is it the regular UNITRONIC Stage 3 DSG software that you're using or did Unitronic made a special one for the SSP Performance Clutches?

Pretty awesome ride! It's a kick a.s sleeper! :thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## StreeterTT (Apr 22, 2010)

BETOGLI said:


> +1, How much was it $$$ for the SSP Performace clutches? And how much did it cost you to install it in your car?
> 
> Is it the regular UNITRONIC Stage 3 DSG software that you're using or did Unitronic made a special one for the SSP Performance Clutches?
> 
> Pretty awesome ride! It's a kick a.s sleeper! :thumbup::thumbup::beer:


Thanks for your comments and it's the idea to maintain sleeper look. The SSP 500 WHP clutch package is for $1,399.00 and high temp Viton seals are for $549.00 http://www.sspperformance.com I paid only $300.00 for the DSG installation, becuse I bought the complete tranny to Serrari and he paid the clutch package, its installation and the shipment to my P.O. box. Now I have one more DSG.

My UNITRONIC stage 3 DSG software is the regular version, may be I need the HPA software to get the best results.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

StreeterTT said:


> Thanks for your comments and it's the idea to maintain sleeper look. The SSP 500 WHP clutch package is for $1,399.00 and high temp Viton seals are for $549.00 http://www.sspperformance.com I paid only $300.00 for the DSG installation, becuse I bought the complete tranny to Serrari and he paid the clutch package, its installation and the shipment to my P.O. box. Now I have one more DSG.
> 
> My UNITRONIC stage 3 DSG software is the regular version, may be I need the HPA software to get the best results.


That's so sweet man! Congrats! :thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## Aloa (Apr 7, 2010)

Very nice! 

Where did you purchase the methanol stuff?


----------



## StreeterTT (Apr 22, 2010)

Aloa said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Where did you purchase the methanol stuff?


Here where I live you can get it in chemical distributors and it is for $0.60 USD/Liter.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

StreeterTT said:


> Here where I live you can get it in chemical distributors and it is for $0.60 USD/Liter.


Hi Aloa,


And since most of the people mix it with water in a 50% - 50% proportion a mixed water/methanol liter will cost you $0.30 USD?Liter... And this might last you a day!


----------



## LOFLYNVW (Dec 21, 2010)

StreeterTT said:


> T
> 
> My UNITRONIC stage 3 DSG software is the regular version, may be I need the HPA software to get the best results.


why so? is something wrong?


----------



## StreeterTT (Apr 22, 2010)

LOFLYNVW said:


> why so? is something wrong?


Yes, because UNITRONIC Stage 3 DSG software increased the torque limit to 500 NM and I need more than this.


----------

